# Best time to add cal/mag



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2021)

Cal/mag the cornerstone of every nutritious breakfast.







Why is that guy talking Hamburger......the subject is Cal/mag.....Lines......


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

"Did I break your concentration"?

Bubba


----------

